# trying to prime rebuilt 389



## Ky Mike (Mar 1, 2017)

hello gto brothers

I'm trying to prime a 66 389 that I recently rebuilt. I am in need of an old distributor.
can anybody out there help me out?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hello*

I have an ole points distributor that can be modified for a primer

Scott

2o6 465 9l65

I can ship today

might be there saturday priority


----------

